# Wildflower Frost Seeding South Central Pennsylvania



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

http://www.americanmeadows.com/wildf...ional+Mixtures Their honey bee wildflower mix is very good. I also like Purple Tanzy


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

For deer plot combination check out ebay as they often have the
bees and clovers. The Hubam clover is an annual that the deer like too.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

Eric and I frost planted some dutch clover and Ladino clover this morning


----------

